# New gems silicon oasis school



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Still in uk and applying for schools for my kids, I think the new gems academy in silicon oasis is recently opened hence why I can't find any khda info on it, does anyone have any info as to how it's doing at all please?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Both our children have been at the school since it opened.

We are very happy with the standards, facilities and the level of parent engagement.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks that's great to hear! I have sent my applications off this morning for sept 12 so fingers crossed although I can't seem to find out what their waiting lists are like!
I notice you are in Arabian ranches which is where we are hoping to settle. Do you mind me asking if you are enjoying and how long you have been out there please?x


----------

